# DS #2252: The World Ends With You  (USA)



## JPH (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3176^^


----------



## suprneb (Apr 24, 2008)

yayyy finally!!

first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





any reason why this took so long?


----------



## Kirby102 (Apr 24, 2008)

First? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- damn yu suprneb lol

[nothing to see here] 

Anyone to test if that scene doesn't freeze in this version and also if the EUR save works with this also =)

Also, if anything is new?


----------



## Anakir (Apr 24, 2008)

You could have played the European version since it was english as well. Plus, good thing the DS is region free.


----------



## genuisgeek (Apr 24, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> You could have played the European version since it was english as well. Plus, good thing the DS is region free.



agreed im playing the euro version as well


----------



## suprneb (Apr 24, 2008)

hm on second thought. cant seem to find the rom anywhere (not making a request though).


----------



## JPH (Apr 24, 2008)

Love this game...have yet to finish because of school and GBAtemp review. 
Great, though, if you've not played it - play it! Even if you don't like RPG's, you'll love this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Screenshots






























Controls take a while to get used to, the story is great, and the audio is nice too.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Apr 24, 2008)

Finally, I get a DSTT yesterday, and didn't want to play the EUR version because this wuld be coming out soon


----------



## fischju (Apr 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Love this game...have yet to finish because of school and GBAtemp review.
> Great, though, if you've not played it - play it! Even if you don't like RPG's, you'll love this game.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, it looks a lot better with still shots. 

But it is a good game so far....


----------



## dsrules (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!!! Been waiting for the (U) version for a long time. See if it still freeze on slow cards on M3REAL.


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 24, 2008)

Been waiting for (U) for some reason too...guess I'll play this after...FFCC, PMD...sigh. Not enough time nowadays.


----------



## Austinz (Apr 24, 2008)

Wasnt this released like 45 arabian days ago?


----------



## dsrules (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn...same freeze on the (U) version.


----------



## Gayle (Apr 24, 2008)

How do you guys get past the first screen where that guy says 'Get out of my way'? Every time I get to that part and hear that voice, i have to struggle to keep myself from smashing my DS into pieces. Please help. My friends are giving me strange looks.


----------



## 23qwerty (Apr 24, 2008)

Anything different from the (E) version?


----------



## gbands (Apr 24, 2008)

finally! all those, "what's the diff between E and U version" questions can now be answered.


----------



## DigitalVampirex (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet! the EUR save works with USA version


----------



## UchihaE (Apr 24, 2008)

DigitalVampirex said:
			
		

> Sweet! the EUR save works with USA version


If thats true then the only differents is the file name


----------



## incinerator (Apr 24, 2008)

UchihaE said:
			
		

> DigitalVampirex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true.  Saves often work between regions, and where they're obviously not identical.  (read:  JPN saves often work on USA releases)


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 24, 2008)

Gayle said:
			
		

> How do you guys get past the first screen where that guy says 'Get out of my way'? Every time I get to that part and hear that voice, i have to struggle to keep myself from smashing my DS into pieces. Please help. My friends are giving me strange looks.


You can try swapping the voices with Japanese rom, "you're blocking my view!", classic.


----------



## dsrules (Apr 24, 2008)

23qwerty said:
			
		

> Anything different from the (E) version?


The only difference is the GameID..even the AR cheats are the same.


----------



## Exort (Apr 24, 2008)

What's that freezing you're talking about?

Is the game freezing at at specific times or only on some carts?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone noticed if there are differences in the soundtrack yet?  Want to know if it's worth it at all to switch my save over to (U).  Thanks.


----------



## layzieyez (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm experiencing the same freeze issue.  Is there a fix, yet?  Maybe I'll try it on my edge or dstt cards since I can't play it on M3 Real without it freezing.  It shouldn't come to this, but what the hell, freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose.


----------



## vicv666html (Apr 24, 2008)

mmm im using an r4 and the european verdion and it havent freeze, then there are no diferences between the (e) and the (u) version, then why all get mad when the second version is released?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 24, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> I'm experiencing the same freeze issue.  Is there a fix, yet?  Maybe I'll try it on my edge or dstt cards since I can't play it on M3 Real without it freezing.  It shouldn't come to this, but what the hell, freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose.


In honor of yesterday being "Copyright Day", I'm going to need you to give Kris Kristofferson credit for that line.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Man couldn't sing worth a lick, but he sure did write some good songs.


----------



## Seven (Apr 24, 2008)

Already finished the game on the Euro version, now this comes out on the day I finished it.


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 24, 2008)

Akamai said:
			
		

> Already finished the game on the Euro version, now this comes out on the day I finished it.



and...?  It's the same game.  More than likely you can still use the E save, just rename it.


----------



## dsrules (Apr 24, 2008)

Exort said:
			
		

> What's that freezing you're talking about?
> 
> Is the game freezing at at specific times or only on some carts?


The game only freezes on M3 on some slow memory cards during the cutscene in Day 1. Other than that, all other Days are fine.


----------



## Seicomart (Apr 24, 2008)

Been playing the Euro version, am on the 4th day, have fought a ton of battles, but have 0 yen, wtf? Am playing it on an R4 with the latest software revision, anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## Narin (Apr 24, 2008)

dsrules said:
			
		

> 23qwerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually no, I believe only the money cheat works and nothing else from the E game. So they must have made some changes to the game itself to have the memory offsets change.


----------



## zruben (Apr 25, 2008)

hey guys... a stupid question here...

does this game use the R button?... my R button is busted


----------



## HaitianVoodoo9 (Apr 25, 2008)

I really like this game


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 25, 2008)

Where's my Corey In The House ROM?


----------



## Endogene (Apr 25, 2008)

zruben said:
			
		

> hey guys... a stupid question here...
> 
> does this game use the R button?... my R button is busted



you're lucky i doesn't, well actually it does but the R and the L button do the same thing


----------



## zruben (Apr 25, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> zruben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome!!!  thanks man!


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 25, 2008)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Been playing the Euro version, am on the 4th day, have fought a ton of battles, but have 0 yen, wtf? Am playing it on an R4 with the latest software revision, anyone else have this happen to them?



Go to the start menu, then pins, hit the mastered tab, There should be a bunch of pins with names like, 1000 yen of 100 yen. Drag them into the garbage can to sell them.



Anyways, This game is hotness in cartridge form!


----------



## Veladonna (Apr 25, 2008)

wow some how i just cant play this game. it's uber hard to me. im trying to understad th directons but i just get lost. oy


----------



## Seicomart (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you for the advice ferrariman


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 25, 2008)

I must say I'm impressed with this. I'm a girl and go for Zelda/Bomberland Touch Land like games. But I'm impressed with this but to be honest I don't see myself playing this games for long.


----------



## Acoustic (Apr 25, 2008)

EDIT: Got it working! Had to recalibrate my DS and cleaned my screen a bunch, lol.


----------



## Endogene (Apr 25, 2008)

Acoustic said:
			
		

> Anyone wants to help me out with moving the coin (on the 5th day)?
> My screen is a apparently too scratched up in the center and makes the coin skip (even if it is a TINY bit) each time I try to drag it.
> I'll send you my save file if you are willing to help. Really appreciate it.



use some one else's DS, you'll have to do the coin thing a couple of other times in the game so unless you are willing to lose all you're save data and your favorite pins 3 times in the same play trough ask someone to lend them your DS for 10 sec

edit: sorry kind of read only half of your message, it's kind of late on my side of the world so i can't help you right now, maybe some one else can


----------



## thismike (Apr 26, 2008)

Does anyone know how to replace the US sound files with the Japanese version? Do you just replace the Sound folder? 

I heard that the Japanese soundtrack is better and I can't really stand "I dig it!"


----------



## RayJT9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The soundtracks seem to be the same, with the exception that the English version has a couple of extra songs in it, as far as I know.

--Ray


----------



## rhenzblue (Apr 26, 2008)

how do you download this game or anygames in here?


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 26, 2008)

You're not supposed to ask for links. Or on how to do it. Besides, you can't find roms here.


----------



## rhenzblue (Apr 26, 2008)

so...
how can i download ''the world ends with you''
plz tell me!!!!plzzzzz


----------



## Sephi (Apr 27, 2008)

rhenzblue said:
			
		

> so...
> how can i download ''the world ends with you''
> plz tell me!!!!plzzzzz



your not supposed to talk about this here.....

just use google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its not hard to get these games.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 27, 2008)

Eh, this is freezing on my SCDS1 during the first cutscene (freezes when the main character and some other guy cross each other, the screen is duplicated to the top and bottom screens, then freezes, along with the music).

Any fix?

*EDIT:* Tried unchecking the *Fix Download Play* box, and it still freezes in the same spot.

Tried unchecking the *Enable Patch* box and all you get is white screens when you try to start it up...


----------



## NDS_N00b (Apr 28, 2008)

Could someone clarify me on this subject:

i have a pin on maximum level, but at a store the pin is said to evolve and mine never did. 
Do i have to buy that particular pin to evolve or do i have to do someting whith mine already at max level to evolve? 
the pin i'm talking about it's the one which has a M.

thankyou! great ame =)


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 28, 2008)

NDS_N00b said:
			
		

> Could someone clarify me on this subject:
> 
> i have a pin on maximum level, but at a store the pin is said to evolve and mine never did.
> Do i have to buy that particular pin to evolve or do i have to do someting whith mine already at max level to evolve?
> ...


If you maxed it with the wrong type of PP, it won't ever evolve.  You have to buy / get another one and evolve it with the right PP.  For Masamune, it can evolve to two different pins with either MPP or SDPP.


----------



## NDS_N00b (Apr 28, 2008)

Wrong type of PP? Sorry but not sure what are you saying...And i'm already with Joshua lol


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 28, 2008)

NDS_N00b said:
			
		

> Wrong type of PP? Sorry but not sure what are you saying...And i'm already with Joshua lol


There are 3 different types of PP:

Battle PP
ShutDown PP
Mingle PP

Different pins need different types of PP in order to evolve.  If you have mastered a pin, and it didn't evolve, then you leveled it with the wrong type of PP.  You have to start over with a new pin to get it to evolve.  

There's a thread where some of us have been discussing pin evolution here:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82994

And there's a wiki in progress on the different pins and the evolution requirements here:

TWEWY Pin Wiki

It's a complex system, but pretty interesting once you get into it.  Good luck.


----------



## NDS_N00b (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you so much, i must have overread that part of the tutorial =\ and that is one of the pin i use the most, back to level one eheh-

Thank you!


----------



## MasterM (Apr 28, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Eh, this is freezing on my SCDS1 during the first cutscene (freezes when the main character and some other guy cross each other, the screen is duplicated to the top and bottom screens, then freezes, along with the music).
> 
> Any fix?
> ...


U got SCDS1 SDHC? Cuz I got absolutely no problems with that game on that hardware


----------



## Lazyboy11 (May 1, 2008)

i just got this game. its so awesome i love the music and game play.


----------



## Deadmon (May 2, 2008)

Finally started...hard to learn at the beginning, but crazy fun. Might just buy this one..


----------



## aryios (May 4, 2008)

MasterM said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit: Solved it. Thanks.


----------



## Euronymous (May 11, 2008)

I hereby rename this title to "The release of good DS games ends with you"


----------



## ctu (May 16, 2008)

aryios said:
			
		

> MasterM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well..how did you fix it?Or did i miss something here?


----------



## ChemicalGus (Aug 11, 2008)

Greetings everyone!

This is something that I know a lot of people will love!

It allows you to *incredibly easily and interactively* replace _any parts_ of the US English and the EU English versions of the ROM with the Original Japanese audio and music, creating a much more atmospheric and less cringeworthy game, *without any manual work*.

Get it here:
*http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100133*


----------



## Loop (Aug 24, 2008)

This is one addictive mutha!!
took me by surprise - now I can't put it down!
there is no online mode as such, right?
just the 'mingle' - local 2 player

very enjoyable game


----------



## Daminite (May 8, 2010)

i'm looking to buy another flashcard, can i get a list of cards that work with this game?

i apologize in advance if this question is against the forum rules but i didnt see anything in the rules that said it was


----------



## DS1 (May 8, 2010)

Daminite said:
			
		

> i'm looking to buy another flashcard, can i get a list of cards that work with this game?
> 
> i apologize in advance if this question is against the forum rules but i didnt see anything in the rules that said it was



Which DS do you have? I believe all of the standard flashcards for the DS Lite can run The World Ends With You. R4 real, Cyclo DS, Acekard, etc.


----------



## Daminite (May 8, 2010)

well i have an m3 real and and ive never been able to play the game past the intro. i'm using an original ds but i plan in getting a dsi xl


----------



## Daminite (May 13, 2010)

i am using the sakura front end but that shouldnt make a difference if its the most recent version


----------

